# Is this a vole/mole?



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I hope the pics show up decently. Are these tunnels from a mole? They are all immediately adjacent to the walkway/sidewalk.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Hard to say with the pics you provided.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I'll see if these are any better. The sun is really bright. I might have to take more pics later.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Voles are more like a mouse. Do a Google image search and you'll see what I mean. Moles are ugly SOB's....


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks like moles do the underground tunneling. I wonder if that's what I have.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like a mole to me


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Although moles are generally underground they can have raised tunneling. They're not too difficult to trap.

Try gently pressing the tunneling down with your foot and then check the next day to see if it's raised again.

Voles can be trapped but it's a little trickier.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Mole(s )is my bet. It's hard to take pictures of their mounds/tracks, but I bet there are raised surface tunnels and the fact that they are parallel to the sidewalk are diagnostic (in my opinion without any other characteristics seen in the pics).

Stomp the tunnels and track them. You'll find the most active and can work to trap them. Trapline makes good products. If you're bored, just sit out their and wait for movement...


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Although moles are generally underground they can have raised tunneling. They're not too difficult to trap.
> 
> Try gently pressing the tunneling down with your foot and then check the next day to see if it's raised again.
> 
> Voles can be trapped but it's a little trickier.


I did this last night and lo and behold it was raised again this morning.

Should I trap or poison?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Darrell said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Although moles are generally underground they can have raised tunneling. They're not too difficult to trap.
> ...


Some have luck with the poison worms or the like. I only had luck with trapping. I use Trapline mole traps with good success. They're sold in a pair and go directly in the tunnel one facing each direction.

http://www.traplineproducts.com/onlinestore.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhOKLpKj02gIVjrrACh2xPQjrEAAYASABEgJI_PD_BwE


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Trap him :twisted:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Looks like a mole to me


TBH, it looks like a mole tunnel

Dead moles tell no stories.


----------

